# Left subclavian angiogram during LHC



## mshelly87 (Nov 5, 2009)

How would you bill for a left subclavian angiogram done during LHC?


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 5, 2009)

What I've read is when the subclavian artery is selectively catheterized to evaluate the vessel from a diagnostic standpoint the appropriate code would be the injection code 93539. Based on the intent of the injection and the fact that it is done during a heart catheterization, that this is the appropriate code. Along with this code you would use the s/i code 93556.


----------



## dpeoples (Nov 6, 2009)

mshelly87 said:


> How would you bill for a left subclavian angiogram done during LHC?



An injection into the left subclavian to evaluate the left internal mammary artery (LIMA) for possible bypass use is 93539.

An injection with interpretation (left subclavian) to diagnose a symptom in the left arm would be 75710. The initial indication (medical necessity) for that portion of the procedure drives the code selection.

HTH


----------

